# itch relief! please! anything!



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

OKay, so saddie girl since this morning has been going nuts itching her front feet, all 4 feet are now bleeding as she WONT stop chewing them!
i keep trying to distract her and stop her.
i dosed them in anti-itch spray for dogs and cats, no help.
im certian shes going thru detox as she jsut started raw close to a week ago.
she gets fish oil everyday, coconut oil and recently apple cidar vinnigar.

but she needs somthing tonight for the itching, poor girl any ideas/thoughts would be very much appreciated!

oh i was wondering if i could put apple cidar vinnigar ON her skin or if its only for ingesting?


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

make a cream of coconut oil and some ACV. it might help.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

getting right on that THANK YOU!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Hope it helps!


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

I'd also say that if worst comes to worst, it's Cone of Shame time, unfortunately. If the salves don't stop her from chewing, you'll have to do it so she doesn't make things worse. Poor girl.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

xchairity_casex said:


> OKay, so saddie girl since this morning has been going nuts itching her front feet, all 4 feet are now bleeding as she WONT stop chewing them!
> i keep trying to distract her and stop her.
> i dosed them in anti-itch spray for dogs and cats, no help.
> im certian shes going thru detox as she jsut started raw close to a week ago.
> ...


It doesn't sound like anything topical is going to be helpful right now, so I would use diphenhydramine (Benadryl): 25 mg per lb (e.g.: a 50 lb dog would get 2 x 25 mg tablets), once or twice a day, depending on how severe her symptoms are.

FWIW,


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

If you can get some try and pick up some Collodial Silver. Spray her feet 3-4 times daily and allow to air dry. You can also get Benedryl in a spray.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i certainly would try liz' solution first before resorting to antihistamines. of course, if you have to, you should....poor doggie...

bubba eats his feet, too, on occasion.....the raw diet has helped him tremendously. plus, he is on a probiotic and now is on bovine colostrum and four bluberries a day .....

not sure if saddies needs a little more fat in her diet or she's reacting to environment.

is she being raw fed now?


----------

